# AJ almost kills me! Sharks and barracuda too



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Spearfishing on the Chevron reef, I shot a wounded amberjack. My fatal error is that I thought he was almost dead...I underestimated him and we got tangled up, tangling my hose and pulling out my regulator at 100 feet deep. Also there's some video of me playing with sharks at the YDT-14. 

Now before everybody gets all high and mighty telling me what I should have done...I do have an octo, before this incident happened, I let it dangle freely behind me. It takes me a few seconds to find it sometimes. I made a split-second decision to buddy breathe until I found my primary. I thought I would be able to easily find his octo, but it was on his power inflator. Something I didn't expect. He actually handed me his gauges (thinking it was his octo) when I first approached him. After this incident, I now have my octo attached to my BC for easy access.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice!! Cool video


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

The key to any heated situation like that is don't lose your cool. Don't Panic. With a level head you can solve everything, if you panic it doesn't usually end up too well.


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

great video!


----------



## OWS (Jul 10, 2014)

A SeaCure mouthpiece also helps hold reg in place. Thanks for sharing, maybe somebody else can learn from your experience.


----------



## Diablogod269 (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome video! Makes me want to try diving!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow!!!!.......................Nice Video,,,


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great video.....No one knows what they'd do unless it happens to em! So no sweat!!! Glad it all work out OK!!!


----------



## fish addict (May 22, 2015)

great video. glad to see you recovered safely.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Yep my octo is always clipped on the front of my BC under my arm in full view for easy access.

I have had aj's do all kinds of things to mess me up under water. I've had my mask knocked off and some how I caught it blind. Reg pulled out of my mouth. And tangled me up so bad, I had to take my weight integrated BC off just to get free. If you can imagine how buoyant you become in a 7 mil farmer John with no weights, you can imagine how hard that situation became at 135 feet.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

you know, I hate to be critical and I know it's easy to say what I "woulda done" but seems to me rather obvious, that if you're gonna try to have "inappropriate relations" with an AJ, even a would-be dead one, you should wait unitl you've made it back to the boat to begin your unwanted advances!

by the way...does your lady friend know you have these fedishes 

:whistling:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Billybob+ said:


> you know, I hate to be critical and I know it's easy to say what I "woulda done" but seems to me rather obvious, that if you're gonna try to have "inappropriate relations" with an AJ, even a would-be dead one, you should wait unitl you've made it back to the boat to begin your unwanted advances!
> 
> by the way...does your lady friend know you have these fedishes
> 
> :whistling:


Boy, you ain't right! :no:

And I did try to hide this video from my GF, simply because I didn't want her to see the stupid shit that I do when I'm out spearfishing, but she managed to find it and watch it. Boy, did I get an evil eye when the text came up that the AJ pulls my air out.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I have this rule of NEVER discussing diving with my Bride!

she just doesn't get the need for me to risk my life with a Son and Her at home.


aquatic argobull said:


> Boy, you ain't right! :no:
> 
> And I did try to hide this video from my GF, simply because I didn't want her to see the stupid shit that I do when I'm out spearfishing, but she managed to find it and watch it. Boy, did I get an evil eye when the text came up that the AJ pulls my air out.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

What you should have done...just kidding!! Way to recover Argo.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Argo, check out an Octo necklace. That's what I use. It keeps your Octo just below your chin. No clipping and unclipping.


----------



## TheGreatBuzz (Nov 12, 2014)

I strongly recommend one of these:

http://www.amazon.com/Trident-Magnetic-Adjustable-Regulator-Holder/dp/B00CHBD9IK

I just moved here from Guam and dropped of my gear at MBT to get serviced. The guy saw it and asked what it was. He had never seen it before. I was surprised that they aren't more popular here also. Anyways, it keeps your octo wherever you decide to clip it but comes off easily when needed. It's just two magnets stuck together. It has just enough hold so it doesn't come loose during normal diving stuff but can be grabbed in an emergency. Anyways, just thought I would share since apparently they aren't popular here.


----------

